# Where are the passionate waterfowl hunters now?



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

There's about three trillion people on this site in the fall looking for a place to hunt and complaining, but now when the season is over, and there's nothing to shoot at where is everybody? I cant say I'm the most active person, but I did try to follow the legislature and send e-mails to legislators, if we as hunters want to make changes for the better it will take more than just complaining the week after early goose closes until Nov 1.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

i agree. it's never their fault when there are problems come hunting season. we as hunters need to unite to defend our passion. hunting is a year around sport. good post water_swater


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am getting stuff ready for the spring and we are getting ready for our first Delta Banquet!


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

the internet scouters and idiots come out in the fall, and we'll see some come out as soon as the snows start hitting SD, they are just looking for a cheap meal ticket.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll be at that banquet on the 23rd porkchop


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Once the geese start flying I want GPS coordinates on where there landing + or - 10 meters will be just fine. Thanks.


----------

